# Best torrent Websites



## hbk549 (Aug 19, 2006)

Hi Guys i know many of us download softwares,games by torrents so post your favorite torrent website....


----------



## mehulved (Aug 19, 2006)

No talking about illegal stuff here.
And naming torrent sites is not allowed in the forum unless it only serves legal torrents.


----------

